# Co2 + Algae Struggles!!



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive recently added pressurized co2 to my 20 gallon long heavily planted aquarium. I am using ADA as substrate and the tank is fully cycled. I have added a drop checker and it is reading my levels between normal and sufficient. My plants are growing very well however I am getting ridiculous amount of algae in my tank. After a 30 percent water change it usually takes about 3 days to start coming back and by day 5-7 literally my entire tank is filled with it. I have parameters are reading

Ph - 6.4
kh 1-2
gh- 4
nitrites -0
ammonia-o
nitrates - 5ppm
phosphates - under .25

Additionally I have been adding a alkeline buffer to raising my kh as I was finding my co2 would only turn on for a few minutes without it as I have a ph regulator attached to the co2. My theory is that im adding just enough co2 to spike the algae growth? How am I able to increase this co2 output without crashing my ph I believe that perhaps I may need to add some acid buffer as well as alkeline buffer? I would preferably like to keep my Kh as low as possible due to the type of fish I am keeping. What do it do!?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That co2/ph controller can be deceiving. Ph is affected by much more than just co2. Dissolved acids from waste, substrate, etc so I wouldn't set your controller to a certain ph unless you need some sort of fail safe to prevent gassing your fish. I have long disconnected my controller and I now only keep the probe in the tank for reference. Rather I set my co2 to inject a certain number of bubbles (as long as it's not too much) and just let it go so that way the tank gets a consistent amount of co2 throughout the day. 
Speaking of bubbles per sec. How many are you putting into the tank and how big is your tank?
Also, 5ppm of nitrates is a bit on the low side. You may need to be dosing more. That is probably the best place to start.


----------



## Arek Komorowski (Oct 1, 2012)

What kind of algae you are getting?
What lights you have and for how long?
Are you dosing frets?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+ 1 for how long lights are on. 

How much food are you feeding?

Reckon is a plant maniac  He should have some good advice for you

Also alkaline buffer and acid buffer are supposed to be used together.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah yes. Lights is the most important part of the puzzle. Funny I forgot to ask about it.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

I have just been leaving my pH regulator at 6.4 but it swings really quickly. If i do a water change it usually goes up to about 6.8 and within about 15 minutes it will be back at 6.4 with the co2 running. The tanks a 22 gallon long and its about maybe 2 bubbles per second. Im running 4x 4 foot t5ho guisemen bulbs one of which is an aqua flora two are mid days and one is lagoon blue as I like the colour combination with the aqua flora. I might be running the a bit long maybe a ten hour cycle on lazy days but i usually try for 8 ( my timer just broke and I havnt had time to replace it). Currently not dosing any ferts and feeding frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms however I thawed them out and washed them through a strainer and refrozed to reduce all the garbage that goes into the tank.


----------



## Arek Komorowski (Oct 1, 2012)

I bet you are getting either green fuzz/ hair algae or brown diatoms.
Sounds like your lights are pretty strong. Post a picture if you can.
If you get brown diatoms then your tank is finishing cycling. Those algae are easier to get rid off. And plecos/shrimps/ ottos will eat them.

But I think you probably get fuzz/hair algae. Those are more difficult to get rid of.
With such low KH you would need to get PH much lower to reach desired CO2 levels. 

There are 2 things I would do: rise your lights above tank higher. Maybe 1.5 foot above if you can. And increase CO2. 
You said your CO2 indicator is between normal and sufficient. If you are using aquarium water in the indicator the your readings are incorrect.
Indicators work best with water of KH 4. If you have between 1-2 then even if it's showing sufficient - it's not. You can easily get it to yellow color. 
I have battled fuzz algae for a year in my tank. Tried everything. Was pushing CO2 so high that even lost all my fish to it once. :-(
Only when I rised lights higher above the tank, all algae were gone within 2 weeks. Never came back since.
Post pictures if you can.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

I do have the 4 kh solution in the drop counter and the algae looks similar to green hair algae but its more of a white colour :s maybe its dying? I also do have about 6-10 amano, 6-8 yellow shrimp ( hard to spot all of them with the plants) and two ottos in the tank. Should try lowering the pH my fish should be able to handle a lower ph as its mainly south americans. Ill try to get up a picture later today but unfortunately Im not sure I will able to raise the light due to its location. thanks for all they help thus far!!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

orry not the best photos but hopefully if gives you an idea 

*edit the tank is actually a 33 gallon long* been working to much on my other tank lately


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Test your Iron


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Only test solution I don't have of coarse  would this be a result of higher or lower levels of iron I do have iron ferts


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Higher levels, which would explain why when you do water change things are fine, as you are lowering it, but... you're dosing too much and raising it back up


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

fe2+ = 0-0.1
fe3+ =0

Normally I don't dose any iron fert however i believe since I just did a watch change it is rather low so i added a very little bit.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You probably aren't injecting that much CO2 if you're only getting a 0.4pH drop in 1-2KH. 
Also, 4 bulbs in a 33 gal tank is ALOT! Especially over 8-10 hours. I have a 50gal tank and I keep 4 bulbs on for 3.5 hours MAX.
Furthermore, if you aren't dosing but you're speeding up growth your tank is going to be bottoming out of nutrients which will stunt your plants and algae will take over.


----------



## Arek Komorowski (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with Reckon. With KH 1-2 you would need a whole PH degree drop to provide 30 ppm of CO2. 
I also think your lights are strong. My best advice would be to rise them if you can. 
You have rich substrate so you can still grow plants without dosing. 
Give it a try for a week or two to see if it makes difference: rise lights, don't dose any PH buffer, increase CO2 to get .5-.75 PH drop.


----------

